# Samsung Android driver - WI-FI Tab GT-P7510MAVXAB32G for Win XP



## vonsin (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

I have a WI-FI Samsung Android GT-P7510 tablet that windows XP operating system is not recognizing.

I downloaded a driver from the Samsung website. However it is for mobile phones. I installed Kies and that did not resolve the issue either. The tab was also reset to factory settings. 

I tried to troubleshoot when the message USB device is not recognized pops up. It indicated no driver is installed for this device.

Any assistance to get the correct driver would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: Download Samsung Galaxy Tab Windows Drivers! | Android Drivers!


----------



## vonsin (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

I had done some reasearch on line prior to posting. I installed the Driver Manager. However it required a key. So I uninstalled it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

my bad, try this one: [update]Samsung Galaxy Tab USB Driver


----------



## vonsin (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

This is what link second you sent relates to - 7-Zip is a highly efficent compression tool (zipping) that allows you to shrink files and folders on your computer for easier transfer or storage. It integrates with Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Windows 7 natively, so you will be able to easily compress your files or uncompress files your friends send you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I'm not sure what you are clicking on, but this is the driver link that is in the page I sent you. Download Samsung Galaxy Tab USB Driver


----------



## vonsin (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, unfortunately the links within the link provided relate to samsung phones - which I already tried. There is another link that relates to the 7zip.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Moving to the Android forum for better results.


----------



## vonsin (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

This link - Download Samsung Galaxy Tab USB Driver . Is good. I had installed this driver prior to posting as well. And uninstalled it. Although the driver was installed again. I still get the error no driver is installed for this device. Alos this is a mobile phone driver. Is this driver suppose to work with the 10.1 tablet as well? 

I hooked this device up to my laptop running Win 7. It initally went to win update website to get the correct driver. And it works as it should. Not sure why the issue is with Win XP. 

I also posted to the Android forum. Ths same link was provided. Any additional assistance would be highly appreciated. Thank you!


----------

